# Need some advice-Transom leak on Jon Boat



## gopirates11 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have been having a leak from the transom on my jon boat as it is starting to come through the sealant that was put on by previous owner I just stripped most of the sold sealant off today, but really dont know what I should do from here. Should I continue to remove all of the crap that is on the back right now? I bought some 5200 to try and repair it, but I have never done a project like this so Im not sure how much luck I will have.

If sealing it back is not a good option should I try and replace the transom? The motor is mounted on and I have no idea where I will start on that. Who would you take it to and how much does that normally cost? 

I have attached pictures. Thank you!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 26, 2016)

You need to take everything apart and see what the real issue is then we can help you fix it.
It looks unsafe


----------



## gopirates11 (Jul 26, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You need to take everything apart and see what the real issue is then we can help you fix it.
> It looks unsafe



I was hoping to avoid having to do that as the motor is mounted and sealed on. If anyone thought sealing it would be a better choice I would prefer that.

Also keep in my mind I took the first 3 pictures today after I had already stripped some of the sealant off of it


----------



## momule (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like multiple layers of goop that have been applied in attempts to fix leaks over time. You could easily have a totally rotted wood core in the transom which could cause your motor to break off and sink to the bottom on a really bad day. Or....it could be not that bad yet. Poking around with a sharp point would tell me more but from the picture it don't look good. For sure it is headed to a worse case scenario so the question is this: Are you feeling lucky?

If it was my boat I'd be taking the motor off and replacing the transom because I don't like trusting in luck when I'm on the water. However I run on the Missouri River a lot and she's not forgiving of stupidity whereas a broke boat on a small lake is another matter. As has been said before on here: your boat, your decision.


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree with Mo and Ick


----------



## KMixson (Jul 26, 2016)

I would take it off and clean it up to see exactly what you have to deal with. You can't just keep adding sealant to it. Sealant will not hold that motor on the transom. It could be getting worse under all that sealant and you would never know.


----------



## Riverman (Jul 26, 2016)

Take it apart and fix it right. In the long run you will be glad you did.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 26, 2016)

Let's see, by my count this post now makes me the 7th person to chime in and advise to remove the motor and the bad scar to fix it correctly -_ once and for all_. 

Look ... you're not alone in this ... we're here to help  !


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2016)

You've got a picture of soggy plywood that's starting to de-laminate - your issue isn't a simple sealant repair anymore, the structure of your riser and/or transom in that region is compromised to an unknown extent. Only way to find out how bad it is will be to pull it apart.

It isn't rocket science - you've got a few layers of metal and wood held together by bolts and perhaps a few rivets/welds all encased in a disturbing amount of goop. Unbolt the motor, scrape the goop off and see how bad everything really is. 

You don't want a sponge with a goopy band-aid applied to it connecting your motor to your boat.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

Just plaster a few coats of 5200 over the area, and you'll be good to go.







Not really, pull it all and fix it.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 27, 2016)

take an afternoon off - get in the shade
remove the motor - remove all that junk
down to bare metal inside and out .......

then, come back here with some fresh photos of
what you actually have to deal with.

I guess that makes me #12 on the list of "do it right" to be safe?

Edit: wait, didn't Mike Holmes say something like that ?
oh yea, *Make it Right* the first time !!





Edit #2: also, on a serious note - - - investigate how solid
that riser is for the motor - from the Gallery's view point
up here in the balcony, it looks suspect.










.


----------



## fishmonger (Jul 28, 2016)

Obviously piles of goop is not working ! Besides listen to guys like Dale and Johnny, they have probably forgotten more about boats than most of us will ever know.


----------

